# Mistakes I made in marriage



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello again.

I have another story posted about my divorce and how I screwed myself in signing a separation agreement without reading it fully and trusting my exwife and her attorney to be fair and now I am in bad shape and I also lost my job which gives me PLENTY of time to sit and think about my mess ups in life.

If my marriage didn't fail then I would be happy and not looking at a lifetime prison sentence.

In another persons story they say how they were cheated on because they didn't party as much as their cheating ex and there is a point to that. You need to be fun! You need to share activities or they will find someone else to share them with and one thing will lead to another and before you know it.. CHEATING. People say it's never the fault of the betrayed partner but I don't agree. I was cheated on because I stayed home whilst she went out and made new friends. If I was there if I was fun if I shared then she wouldn't have shared herself.

Another mistake I made was I commented too often on her weight gain of about 50 lbs in the past few years.

I recall on night in particular she came to bed and there was this god awful smell that I had never experienced before. I was like WTF is that horrible smell? Now we have a dog and a cat and sometimes if you give the dog too many treats she pass wind and it's unpleasant but on her WORST day it was roses compared to the stench that filled the room.

I said.. "Is that you honey"?

She glares at me with eyes of coal and says "Well you keep saying you want me to lose weight so my diet now consists largely of leafy vegetables and cabbage and beans".

I said "I'd rather you stay FAT I can't take this I'm sleeping downstairs".

I know it was mean but if you were there you would understand.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Apparently not!

I think I get what you're saying.

You're saying I shouldn't have minded it and if I was given the chance again I'd say nothing I'd just sit there with my nose pinched and hope she didn't look at me because that would probably be worse!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I can understand why the smell would bother you but how you went about dealing with it is mean and nasty.

If that's how you treated her I'm not surprised your marriage would fail.....nobody wants to be treated with contempt.

You could've easily told her how much you appreciated her making an effort to lose some weight and perhaps this particular diet wasn't sitting well with her.

That is from a loving place. You came from a nasty place.

This explains why she's being so nasty now.....it's her chance to pay you back. 

She probably felt like she was nothing with you. 

Why should she show you kindness if you didn't show her any?

Maybe if you sincerely apologize to her for treating her with contempt you can get your relationship to a better place and she'll have a little more understanding for the tough times you're going through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Maybe if you sincerely apologize to her for treating her with contempt you can get your relationship to a better place and she'll have a little more understanding for the tough times you're going through.


These are PAST mistakes we are now divorced and she's trying to throw me in jail for unpaid support. 

I think she carries a lot of anger towards me and you have given me more insight as to why she feels this way. 

Thank you.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Mannie (may I call you that?) 

This sheds a whole new light perhaps on why she cheated. I'm assuming this all happened before she cheated on you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> Mannie (may I call you that?)
> 
> This sheds a whole new light perhaps on why she cheated. I'm assuming this all happened before she cheated on you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am not clear on exactly WHEN the cheating started but maybe this will help.

About 3 years before the cheating was discovered the sex just STOPPED. 

It wasn't great before and again maybe that was my fault because I have an issue where I cannot control my orgasms they just happened too quickly and she was admittedly left unsatisfied.

One night when I was just NEEDING it and she was asleep I masturbated and some of it got on her.

I was MORTIFIED and tried to wipe it off and she woke up and looked at me then looked down at it and said WTF are you doing??

I said it's nothing it's just yogurt I swear!

An argument thus ensured where she implied I was lying. Well it's true I WAS lying but she couldn't know that for sure so it was an implication for her because I do eat yogurt alot which is why I used it as an excuse for the semen on her.

The good thing if you can call it that I said well if I WAS masturbating and accidently got semen on you it's your FAULT because you don't want me anymore and she said I'm selfish which made me think more about my actions but in the long run I guess I am stubborn because I didn't change.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Are you actively working on finding another job? That should be your priority now so that way you can hire an attorney to reassess your divorce agreement. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm sorry I didn't answer your other question yes you can call me Manny but can you use a y not an ie it sounds too girly.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Are you actively working on finding another job? That should be your priority now so that way you can hire an attorney to reassess your divorce agreement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


YES I sent out over a dozen resumes but no one is hiring car salesman in my area everything is internet nowadays.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Manchester said:


> I'm sorry I didn't answer your other question yes you can call me Manny but can you use a y not an ie it sounds too girly.


Sure. Just some friendly advice (as many others here will chime in as well) you should try to stick to one thread. It's hard to follow your entire story when you jump back and forth between threads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Manchester said:


> These are PAST mistakes we are now divorced and she's trying to throw me in jail for unpaid support.
> 
> I think she carries a lot of anger towards me and you have given me more insight as to why she feels this way.
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome. I forget but do you two have kids?

This level of animosity serves nobody, and while i get they're past mistakes they have poisoned your relationship. Until you can have zero to do with her the animosity not only serves nobody and probably hurts you more with the support.

Start by apologizing for treating her not only like she wasn't enough but also that she was repulsive. I can almost guarantee that's how she feels. 

As far as the sex stopping, well yes it would stop if you're nagging her about weight gain and treating her with contempt. Women, and some men, generally don't have sex with people who make them feel like nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Manchester said:


> YES I sent out over a dozen resumes but no one is hiring car salesman in my area everything is internet nowadays.


Keep trying and keep your head up. Think about some other areas that you may be able to apply your skills and apply for those too. 

Don't beat yourself up over what has happened in the past. What's done is done. You've made mistakes; who doesn't? It didn't justify her going outside of the marriage. She should have divorced first. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> Start by apologizing for treating her not only like she wasn't enough but also that she was repulsive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Given the fact that she has ripped him off for life in their divorce settlement, I don't think he owes her an apology now. He should have done that years ago...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> You're welcome. I forget but do you two have kids?
> 
> This level of animosity serves nobody, and while i get they're past mistakes they have poisoned your relationship. Until you can have zero to do with her the animosity not only serves nobody and probably hurts you more with the support.
> 
> Start by apologizing for treating her not only like she wasn't enough but also that she was repulsive. I can almost guarantee that's how she feels.


We have children she poisened them against me said I quit my job so I wouldn't have to pay support and they believe her and now they aren't talking to me. 

You say I should apologize to the woman who cheated on me, lives with the guy, and won't cut me a break on lifetime alimony she tricked me into agreeing to?

I begged her to give me a break on the support since I lost my job and she texted me a happy laughing smiley and said enjoy prison.

If I told her she wasn't repulsive I would be lying. Imagine a fat woman lying there farting and I'm talking HORRIBLE gas, I think she did it intentionally because I bugged her about being fat.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> Given the fact that she has ripped him off for life in their divorce settlement, I don't think he owes her an apology now. He should have done that years ago...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know if you are helping or hurting you say she ripped me off so I don't owe her which I agree.

Then you say I should have done that years ago just like all the other posters say.

I can't go back in time I WISH I could then I'd be rich because I'd know all the sports scores like in the move "Back to the Future".


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"I said it's nothing it's just yogurt I swear!

An argument thus ensured where she implied I was lying. Well it's true* I WAS lying but she couldn't know that for sure so it was an implication for her* because I do eat yogurt alot which is why I used it as an excuse for the semen on her.

*The good thing* if you can call it that I said well if I WAS masturbating and accidently got semen on you *it's your FAULT* because you don't want me anymore and she said I'm selfish which made me think more about my actions but in the long run I guess I am stubborn because I didn't change."

Insulting your partner's intelligence is never a good thing.

You think lying and blameshifting is a good thing? 

It's becoming quite apparent why your ex-wife wouldn't mind seeing you in jail. I repeat, do not attempt to represent yourself in court.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> I repeat, do not attempt to represent yourself in court.


Completely agree. It has not served him well up to this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Insulting your partner's intelligence is never a good thing.
> 
> You think lying and blameshifting is a good thing?


It always worked for me until everything crashed and burned and my life turned upside down in the blink of an eye.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Manchester said:


> It always worked for me until everything crashed and burned and my life turned upside down in the blink of an eye.




Well, it never really worked. The consequences were just delayed.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

I know. So many mistakes that are clear now that weren't before.

I think with the weight gain she also started to develop body odor. Can't imagine what she'd be doing all day to work up that sort of a lather, I mean emptying the dishwasher is only so much work but I'd get home and she'd just.. stink. Sometimes I'd try to get the message that maybe a shower would be in order but I'd either get a sarcastic response or nothing at all.

On one particularly bad day, I mean bad so much that if she left the room her smell would linger for quite a while after she was gone, she comes up to bed, and our dog was laying peacefully next to me on MY SIDE of the bed and she growls "I'm sick of that dog on the bed it's either me or the dog" and I instantly snapped "The dog- she smells infinitely better than you do!". She slept in the den for at least a week afterwards and I now understand that my words were hurtful and may have contributed to the problems that led to the downfall of our marriage.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Dude, you need to stop beating yourself up. So you weren't the happy go-lucky partier - so what? So you were mean - so what? The past is the past. You can't change it. Instead learn your lessons and move on. Regardless of what you did, a relationship requires the participation of two people. The failure of one also takes two. While you may have had faults and treated her horribly, I am sure she had faults as well. Learn from the past and be a better you today and tomorrow.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you Ynot but I am trying to better myself so if I get the chance to meet someone new I will not say and do hurtful things.

She DID have faults- the smell and the weight gain were just two of many. Going out without me and never wanting to just cuddle although thinking back maybe that was a good thing given her hygiene but suffice it to say she was very difficult but everyone has their issues and we just need to learn to be forgiving. 

I actually think about contacting her and trying to win her back even after all these years but I know what she'd say she'd say you just want me back because you don't want to go to jail because you have no job and you have a lifetime support obligation which you can't change because you are a dumb f$%k.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, you found her revolting.....I get it. Clearly not enough to not masterbate over her, which probably made her feel even worse. 

But she was your wife and is the mother of your children, and you did not treat her in a loving manner. Period.

How exactly did you think lying and treating her like she was nothing would work out for you?

And besides, are you all that? Are you in tip top shape? Hit the gym regularly? 

She couldn't have been that revolting if she found another guy.

Frankly I'm not sure why you even care if she cheated and left, it's clear you didn't like her and had contempt for her. But perhaps I'm projecting because my ex treated me with contempt, though for different reasons.

Look, there are those here that will allow her cheating to overrule everything else. If that's what you want to do then fine, but you know what? You still have to coparent and fight with her on court over an agreement you signed. You are the one with the uphill battle, not her.

And revolting or not she still deserved respect as the mother of your children. So yes, you apologize for not treating her with any. You don't think your kids noticed how you treated her?

You can stand on your high horse but that only hurts you; she loses nothing. You are the one who could gain from a less hostile relationship.

Are you the person you want to be? If your kids were treated as you treated your wife would you be ok with that? You own your bad behavior regardless of whether she owns hers.....her behavior is her issue.

And yes, make sure in the future you have your own counsel, and keep sending out resumes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> And besides, are you all that? Are you in tip top shape? Hit the gym regularly?


I haven't exercised in years and I'm about 30 lbs overweight but she never complained. 

I was the one with the weight issue not her. At least she never said anything so if it mattered how was I supposed to know? Is it my fault if she was dishonest and didn't tell me it bothered her? 



lifeistooshort said:


> She couldn't have been that revolting if she found another guy.


I personally think he is after her money from the alimony.

I bet when she dated the first thing she says is "I am getting $3800 per month for life from my stupid exhusband".

When I try dating I say "I give my exwife $3800 per month because I was stupid and I might be going to jail because I can't afford to pay her".

How many second dates do you think I get?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Manchester said:


> I personally think he is after her money from the alimony.


I thought you posted that she cheated? Wouldn't that have been before she received any alimony? Is she still with the OM?


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

soccermom2three said:


> I thought you posted that she cheated? Wouldn't that have been before she received any alimony? Is she still with the OM?


I guess that's right, was with him before the divorce and they moved in the same day of or the same week of me signing that stupid paperwork. She probably told him she was getting divorced and I make good money and she was going to rake me over the coals because of my income and the permanent alimony laws and my guillibilty due to love. You find out all the bad stuff about a person when you move in with them. He must have a good set of noseplugs.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Manchester said:


> We have children she poisened them against me said I quit my job so I wouldn't have to pay support and they believe her and now they aren't talking to me.
> 
> You say I should apologize to the woman who cheated on me, lives with the guy, and won't cut me a break on lifetime alimony she tricked me into agreeing to?
> 
> ...


She was not repulsive. The gas was repulsive. There is a difference. Plus there are ways to manage gas... over the counter things like Gas-X. You could have gone out, bought some and given them to her telling her that you love her but not the gas. And then smiled at her in a loving way.

Yes, you should apologize. She is responsible for the wrongs that she did. You are responsible for the wrongs that you did. Each of you owe the other an apology. Maybe if you made yours first, it would take the wind out of her anger. But it would have to be sincere.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Manchester said:


> YES I sent out over a dozen resumes but no one is hiring car salesman in my area everything is internet nowadays.


How long have you been unemployed?

A dozen resumes are nothing in today’s job market.

It sounds like you need to identify things you can do besides be a car salesman. Then rewrite your resume for a change in the work you do. Here are two books that will help you do that.

*What Color Is Your Parachute? 2017: A Practical Manual for Job-Hunters and Career-Changers*


*The Resume Writing Guide: A Step-by-Step Workbook for Writing a Winning Resume*


Are you on unemployment right now?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Manchester said:


> I haven't exercised in years and I'm about 30 lbs overweight but she never complained.
> 
> I was the one with the weight issue not her. At least she never said anything so if it mattered how was I supposed to know? Is it my fault if she was dishonest and didn't tell me it bothered her?
> 
> ...



So you demanded what you didn't provide. If fat bothered you so much why were you ok being fat?

You really need to spend some time reflecting on what kind of person you want to be and what you offer. As it stands you are a poor prospect for anyone decent. 

Being broke certainly won't help you with the ladies but demanding a fit woman when you're not fit makes it so many times worse. Add to that the fact that you don't come across as a very nice person and there go all your potential second dates.

Being an entitled, nasty hypocrite will not serve you well. I'm sorry that sounds harsh, but since you seem to have no issue with being blunt I'm giving it to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> How long have you been unemployed?
> 
> A dozen resumes are nothing in today’s job market.
> 
> ...


This is very good advice. You simply have got to stretch yourself and try to find different types of employment besides selling cars (was it new cars or used, or both?). You have sales experience so could translate that into other industries.

And stop worrying so much about your mal-odorous wife--that's in the past. Focus on getting under the care of a doctor who can help you tackle your mental issues, hit the gym, and work on YOU.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dianaelaine59 (Aug 15, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> So you demanded what you didn't provide. If fat bothered you so much why were you ok being fat?
> 
> You really need to spend some time reflecting on what kind of person you want to be and what you offer. As it stands you are a poor prospect for anyone decent.
> 
> ...


You're being kind ... he wouldn't want to hear what "I" think!


happy as a clam said:


> Mannie (may I call you that?)
> 
> This sheds a whole new light perhaps on why she cheated. I'm assuming this all happened before she cheated on you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You need to get real. It wasn't because you loved her and trusted her that caused you to not read what you were signing. You were just too lazy to read it.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

I can't believe I find myself clicking "Like" on so many responses in this thread.

OP, I used to feel so sorry for you...

There's an ongoing thread here where the wife says her husband told her to STFU and she considers that verbally abusive. I disagree with that. What her husband said was rude and very disrespectful but it wasn't verbal abuse. What you did to your wife, now that is verbally abusive. You tore her down over and over, and make her feel like complete crap. You're overweight but you criticized her for being overweight? Your hypocrisy reeks more than any gas she may have emitted. You ask how you were to know that your weight was a problem if she never said anything about it. Has it ever occurred to you that she didn't say anything about your weight because she was being kind and didn't want to tear you down like you did her? 

You didn't sign the divorce papers because of your love for her. I don't think you really know what real love is. Tearing down your spouse is not love. No, you signed the divorce papers because you were lazy and arrogant, thinking that if you represented yourself in the past that you could do it again this time, only that blew up in your face.

Go apologize to her and ask her for her forgiveness without expecting any reciprocation. There is really no statute of limitation on when to right a wrong, unless the other person is no longer on terra firma.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> You need to get real. It wasn't because you loved her and trusted her that caused you to not read what you were signing. You were just too lazy to read it.


I hope he didn't love her. If the way he admits to treating her and the way he talks about her now means love to him then I feel sorry for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Ok, you found her revolting.....I get it. Clearly not enough to not masterbate over her, which probably made her feel even worse.


Please do not change my words.

I did not masturbate OVER her that is disrespectful unless the person is awake and they are ok with it. I was masturbating NEXT to her trying to be quiet because I knew if she waked up I'd get a verbal lashing because she thinks I'm not supposed to do that I'm supposed to save myself for her but she never wants me so SHE is the hypocrite not ME. 

I was masturbating NEXT to her and since it had been a while since I ejaculated it went a lot further then expected and because my penis has a bit of a bend it went sideways and hit her on her abdomen much to my chagrin. 

I was MORTIFIED also somewhat surprised that I could actually shoot that far because I'm getting older and usually it's just a dribble but anyway when it got on her I tried to clean it off without waking her up and that's when it got crazy.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> She was not repulsive. The gas was repulsive. There is a difference. Plus there are ways to manage gas... over the counter things like Gas-X. You could have gone out, bought some and given them to her telling her that you love her but not the gas. And then smiled at her in a loving way.


I admit I never thought of that but I don't think smiling at her in a loving way would do much if I'm pinching my nose shut at the same time and there is NO way I could stand there and not pinch my nose shut. Trust me if you were there you would completely understand and maybe even wonder how I could stay in the same room.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> You need to get real. It wasn't because you loved her and trusted her that caused you to not read what you were signing. You were just too lazy to read it.


Did you even read my post? I skimmed the divorce agreement after my exwife and her attorney told it was a standard and fair agreement, and I had missed a ton of work and I HAD to be back at 1 pm that day because a customer that I had been working with and only wanted to see me was waiting for hours. If I didn't get back to the showroom I would have lost my job on the spot, it's a high pressure industry. Ultimately I lost my job anyway but at least not right away. 

The customer did purchase the car with the deluxe package including sunroof, all leather interior, GPS and rear backup camera. We make extra commission on the upgrades :smthumbup:


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Being broke certainly won't help you with the ladies but demanding a fit woman when you're not fit makes it so many times worse. Add to that the fact that you don't come across as a very nice person and there go all your potential second dates.


1- Thats BS because I always see hot women with fat guys. But you don't usually see good looking guys with fat women. In fact you don't see too many guys with fat women in general.

2- I am VERY nice on first dates. I will continue to BE nice as long as she maintains good hygiene and weight control. I'm a simple man I do not ask for, nor do I expect much, from anyone.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Manchester said:


> Did you even read my post? I skimmed the divorce agreement after my exwife and her attorney told it was a standard and fair agreement, and I had missed a ton of work and I HAD to be back at 1 pm that day because a customer that I had been working with and only wanted to see me was waiting for hours. If I didn't get back to the showroom I would have lost my job on the spot, it's a high pressure industry. Ultimately I lost my job anyway but at least not right away.
> 
> The customer did purchase the car with the deluxe package including sunroof, all leather interior, GPS and rear backup camera. We make extra commission on the upgrades :smthumbup:


So, you didn't just sign it because you loved her and trusted her did you? Now, you didn't take the time to read it because of time constraints pertaining to your job. At least, you're getting closer to the truth.

If you are able to get a free consult with an attorney, do not even try to bullshyte the person. All you will be doing is wasting valuable time.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> So, you didn't just sign it because you loved her and trusted her did you? Now, you didn't take the time to read it because of time constraints pertaining to your job. At least, you're getting closer to the truth.
> 
> If you are able to get a free consult with an attorney, do not even try to bullshyte the person. All you will be doing is wasting valuable time.


It was a combination of being rushed because I had a customer AND her attorney backed her up and said I'm ethical and this is fair I've been doing this for a long time and things like that and he SHOOK MY HAND on it. 

Why would I bullshyte an attorney? I will give him or her the FACTS and let them tell me how much I am or am not screwed.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Why did you try to bulllshyte this forum?


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

I have been nothing but 100% honest here.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Are you on unemployment right now?


I'm sorry Elegirl I was reading this thread again looking for good advice such as yours and I came across this post and I must admit I didn't see it earlier. 

I am unfortunately not eligible for unemployment because I was fired versus laid off. There was an incident where I was taking a customer for a test drive and she happened to be a very pretty blonde woman with nice legs and a short skirt and I was helping her adjust her seat and my hand slipped and fell on her thigh and I lost my composure and left it there for a moment too long and I guess I had a funny look on my face and she yelled what are you doing and I said that was by accident. She complained to my boss and he said this is not the first time between this and the times you miss work we are letting you go. 

I was a hard worker.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You have one fvcked up life bro.

I've got no advice for you. None.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> 1- Thats BS because I always see hot women with fat guys. But you don't usually see good looking guys with fat women. In fact you don't see too many guys with fat women in general.


If you never see guys with fat women you clearly don't live in the Midwest.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

My advice for your next marriage is:

1) When you want your wife to lose weight, tell her to go low carb. No gas. 
2) Sleep on the opposite side of the bed, so that you hit the bedside table instead of her abdomen.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

My advice for your next marriage is: Don't.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Personal said:


> Why are you wasting people's time?




He just can't stay away from here.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Tatsuhiko said:


> My advice for your next marriage is:
> 
> 1) When you want your wife to lose weight, tell her to go low carb. No gas.
> 2) Sleep on the opposite side of the bed, so that you hit the bedside table instead of her abdomen.


If I ever get the opportunity to sleep with another woman I will take your advice.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Starstarfish said:


> If you never see guys with fat women you clearly don't live in the Midwest.


Or the South. Or California. Or.....


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

OK so I get it - you're a bit of a (old) fat boy with an attitude, mean streak and just plain annoying. And either you are purposely trying to wind everyone on TAM up or are really unaware of just how bad you are.

Your wife stuck it to you for your behaviour and you seem to take some delight in telling us how bad you are/were.

Insulting your wife.

Masturbating in bed while she is there.

Touching women clients in the car they are trying to buy.

And giving us the most pathetic reasons for doing it - sorry, but you are either a troll, just plain dumb or an annoying idiot. Lets just go with the third for now.


1. Do you think you are a good person ?

2. Farting aside, do you think your wife was a good person ?

If the answer to 1 is no and 2 is yes, then you are getting what you deserve and you should just work on becoming a better person. However, if your wife is living with the POSOM (and yes he is a POS), then good or bad, she is not entitled to alimony. And any half a$$ed lawyer should know that. And should be able to do something about it.

If the answer to 1 is yes then you are a liar!

If the answer to 2 is no, then I would tend to agree with you since she played you as much as you insulted and mistreated her and you both deserve to be apart. Again, I would definitely fight the alimony order and actually try and go for the jugular for her crooking the courts.

In any case you need to improve yourself a lot!


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

I think I'm a good person even if I'm a bit intolerant of others at times.

I used to think my wife was a good person but she's treated me horribly with the cheating and the unfair separation agreement now I think she's a terrible person. 

I know I have my shortcomings and I am working to better myself as a person to hopefully meet someone someday and have a healthy balanced relationship.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Holy crap. I just reread this thread. Like others here I initially felt bad for the OP, but having read his pathetic responses. I now have no sympathy for him. He isn't beating himself up, he is making excuses for himself. Then when confronted he always plays the "woe is me" card.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

A car salesman who can afford $3800 a month in alimony?? WOW. What kind of cars did you sell?? 

With the money you were making, you were more than financially capable of hiring your own attorney for your divorce. There must be some way to have your agreement changed, nothing is forever. Now it will cost you more to have it fixed though. 

I really have no words for the way you have behaved, except that you have a lot of work to do on yourself.

Oh one other thing.... you might want to work on that other issue you have, being too quick on the draw...definite turnoff for most women.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Court this week, wish me luck.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Manchester said:


> Court this week, wish me luck.


Good luck! Rooting for you...Please let us know how it turns out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Good luck today! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

So, how did it go in court?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

